# a few new flat swimmers....



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

think im ready to slow down for the spring....lol never.

all 4" long and 1 1/2oz


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sweet!*

The Second one in the Top Picture is my Favorite! How Much?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

your work just keeps gettin better and better


----------

